

ASUS Eee Pad MeMO and MeMic hands-on - dagw
http://www.engadget.com/2011/02/28/asus-eee-pad-memo-and-memic-hands-on-video/

======
dagw
I've got to say it's nice to some some sort of novel innovation in the tablet
space. Personally I think it's a pretty clever idea. In an ideal world I'd
also be able to slip my sim card into the handset and have it turn into a
simple phone for those times I don't want to carry the tablet.

